# My new to me bug out vehicle.



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My older brothers have been collecting and restoring old Honda trail bikes for a couple of years. A little bird spilled the beans and one like this will be delivered to me tomorrow for my birthday.
https://goo.gl/images/7V1vQ3

It is approximately 48 years old and has been given a clean bill of health by the experts. I am, as our British friends might say, chuffed. I will post pics of the actual bike and share more info tomorrow.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> My older brothers have been collecting and restoring old Honda trail bikes for a couple of years. A little bird spilled the beans and one like this will be delivered to me tomorrow for my birthday.
> https://goo.gl/images/7V1vQ3
> 
> It is approximately 48 years old and has been given a clean bill of health by the experts. I am, as our British friends might say, chuffed. I will post pics of the actual bike and share more info tomorrow.
> ...


Congrats and Happy Birthday. :smt038

That model was a huge seller for Honda. It sold well for many, many years. I forget what the last model year was though.

Here's a pic of mine. My wife and I each have one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow! _$1,700.00_ for a '70s-vintage 90cc dirt bike!
Must be made of solid titanium. Covered with gold plate. With platinum accents.
Or maybe they only made two, and collectors want both of them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Wow! _$1,700.00_ for a '70s-vintage 90cc dirt bike!
> Must be made of solid titanium. Covered with gold plate. With platinum accents.
> Or maybe they only made two, and collectors want both of them.


That price is pretty much right in the ole ballpark. Old m/c's in really good condition command crazy prices.

I forget what they initially sold for way back when, but I'm sure it was a few hundred dollars at most. You think prices for old bikes are crazy, try finding OEM parts for them, and if you do, be prepared to take out a home equity loan.

There's a big market for old OEM parts. If they are NOS, the prices are ludicrous.

Prices for a new off-road dirt bike, like a KTM, can run you close to $10K for one......easy.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Wow! _$1,700.00_ for a '70s-vintage 90cc dirt bike!
> Must be made of solid titanium. Covered with gold plate. With platinum accents.
> Or maybe they only made two, and collectors want both of them.


I agree that the price seems crazy high. My benefactors, (brothers) will garner a good bit more than that on a very well represented bike. My guess is the value depends on who wants it and the depth of their pocket.

GW


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

I like it. I have an affection for those old trail bikes too. I learned to ride on a trail 70.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I saw an old Honda Mini-Trail 70 (1970 maybe) for sale a while back. Totally and fully restored to new condition. 

$2500.00


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I saw an old Honda Mini-Trail 70 (1970 maybe) for sale a while back. Totally and fully restored to new condition.
> 
> $2500.00


My brothers own 7 or 8 of those in various stages of restoration right now. They're great for campgrounds or pit bikes for drag racers.

My 1973 CT90 was delivered by my brother today at 10 a.m. She started right up and off I went. She pulls strong and shifted through the gears smoothly. The brakes work well and do not make any noise. I am putting a list of things that need attention like new tires, the horn, and possibly the turn signals.

Pictures later today.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> My brothers own 7 or 8 of those in various stages of restoration right now. They're great for campgrounds or pit bikes for drag racers.
> 
> My 1973 CT90 was delivered by my brother today at 10 a.m. She started right up and off I went. She pulls strong and shifted through the gears smoothly. The brakes work well and do not make any noise. I am putting a list of things that need attention like new tires, the horn, and possibly the turn signals.
> 
> ...


Cared for properly, those things will last a lifetime......literally. :smt023

Keep that engine oil clean / changed on schedule. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I love it!
Have lots of fun with it!

But I'm giggling: Turn signals on a trail bike? To let the bears and moose know what you're doing?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Great looking bike. Man oh man, does that thing ever bring back some memories. I had a lot of friends with dirt bikes. Seems like almost every family had one of those. :smt023

You familiar with the hi/lo range transmission?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I love it!
> Have lots of fun with it!
> 
> But I'm giggling: Turn signals on a trail bike? To let the bears and moose know what you're doing?


They were street legal, and lots of folks took um camping and used um to run to and from.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> They were street legal, and lots of folks took um camping and used um to run to and from.


I know.
Just joking around.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Great looking bike. Man oh man, does that thing ever bring back some memories. I had a lot of friends with dirt bikes. Seems like almost every family had one of those. :smt023
> 
> You familiar with the hi/lo range transmission?


I am familiar with the hi/lo range transmission. I have a new carburetor on the way thanks to my ever loving wife. (She is the best)

I plan to do what it takes to make this bike look and perform like new over the winter.

My prepper minded friend thinks that it is ideal because it will run after an EMP. I am not sure about that but I like the bike.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I know.
> Just joking around.


So was I. Gotcha ya. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know enough about EMP's to know what they can or can't do. 

But, I do know something about MRE's. Better than nothing I suppose............:watching:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Way back in the early 70's, one of my friend's dad had one of these. Only got to look at it. Never got to ride it. I did sit on it once. Two wheel drive and you can carry fluids in the rims.









Click on pic to enlarge.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Two-wheel drive!
Wow.

How was that accomplished?
I see the belt drive to the rear wheel, and I see what looks like some sort of disk brake just above the front wheel...
But how was power transferred to the front wheel, still permitting steering at low speeds?
Not a Bowden cable, was it?

I'd really like to know.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Two-wheel drive!
> Wow.
> 
> How was that accomplished?
> ...


The very early models actually had a drive-shaft that run partially thru the frame if I recall correctly. It met up with a gear box on the front fork. Not sure how reliable these were though.

The later ones then went with an electric motor. The one I posted has a drive-shaft. The newer ones still, then went with mag (spoked) wheels as opposed to the big hollow wheels.

As far as I know, Rokon Inc. is still in business. But, I do think they down-sized the frame and the tires quite a bit. That's what I really liked about the older ones, were that they were pretty good sized for the taller folks.

I came very close to obtaining an older one so many years ago. I waited too long and it sold. :smt086

From what I understand, Rokon now makes all sorts of attachments for their machines to make them more versatile and year round useful.

That drive-belt that you mentioned to the rear wheel is actually a chain. A drive-belt wouldn't last long, and would slip all the time in conditions that these things get used in.

*Check out "Bikes & Gear" at the bottom of this link. *See the Prepper Model. :mrgreen:

https://www.rokon.com/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you!!!

I even read through the owner's manual, and its maintenance-and-repair instructions.

The front suspension Rokon uses is very similar to the old BMW motorcycle's front-wheel suspension's geometry. In the BMW's case, it was adjustable, and well adapted to use with a sidecar. In the Rokon's case, it's very well adapted to its front-wheel-drive and disk-brake system.
Although it is not "spelled out" anywhere in the manual, the connection between the engine and the front wheel's chain is mechanical (not electrical), by means of a drive shaft, a universal joint, and a right-angle drive box. Wow!
I marvel at the bike's huge, radial-cord, 5psi tires, and its flotation capability. If I had streams to cross, I'd leave the wheels empty.
Everything is well-thought-out, including even the front pegs.

It seems to me that Rokon's pricing is quite reasonable, for the utility that the user gets. Certainly, the bike will go places that a truck won't, and still deliver lots of carrying capacity.

Why didn't I know about this bike, back when I could hunt?
I'd get one now, if I could figure out a use for it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I even read through the owner's manual, and its maintenance-and-repair instructions.
> 
> ...


I recall becoming aware of them back in the very late 1960's, or the very early 1970's. There was a Honda dealer just up the road from where I worked.

They sold them, and always had a few on hand. A brand-new was about $550.00 or so. That was the model that was quite a bit bigger, with larger diameter tires. I liked the ones with the drum rims.

The fact that they didn't have any suspension was a negative.....other than the spring-equipped seat, if you'd call that suspension.

The newer ones almost appear to be an over-sized mini-bike.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Seeing these trail bikes brings back memories.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> Seeing these trail bikes brings back memories.
> 
> View attachment 16150


Now that's a _real_ trail bike!

...But it might be a little too powerful for me.


----------

